# Dwarf frog keep attacking my fish!!!!!!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

GRRR today he attcked my fishies!! i saw him!! and he took a hunk out of one of thier tails  might have to get rid of him? (maybe) - unless he clams down! dont know what his prob is, he has his own space he lives on the bottom fish never disturb him and he has food , LOADS of it! anyone looking for a dwarf frog?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> GRRR today he attcked my fishies!! i saw him!! and he took a hunk out of one of thier tails  might have to get rid of him? (maybe) - unless he clams down! dont know what his prob is, he has his own space he lives on the bottom fish never disturb him and he has food , LOADS of it! anyone looking for a dwarf frog?


 
Well that is what they do, they are known for being agressive.


Mason


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If he is a xenopus frog, dwarf african clawed frog, then he will eat your fish. Every single one of them, when he gets fully grown. They are aggressive, predatory, and should be kept in tanks without things they can fit in their mouths.

Eventually you will have 3 options:

1) Get rid of the frog
2) Get him his own tank
3) Accept the other occupants are dinner.

Not sure what other species he might be, but to be honest, all frogs will eat what fits in their mouth, tree frogs will eat other tree frogs.. lizards.. whatever fits. Aquatic frogs will usually eat fish, it's just the way it goes. Frogs are greedy.

My horned frog will try to eat pens and anything that moves in front of it!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine did the same when I had them.
I made the mistake of getting 6 and putting them in one tank.
They wiped it out in less than a month.

I ended up with 6 lovely fat frogs.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

not clawed frogs!!! lol 


everyone sorry!!!

he is an afirican underwater dwarf from, the ones you get to put with fish from fish shops, they grow too hmmm about 1 - 2 cm.. only tiny.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Someone's sold you the Brooklyn Bridge, Freekygeeky...

The "dwarf frogs" you see in pet shops ARE almost always the Xenopus African Clawed Frogs, they DO get bigger if they live long enough, and they DO eat your fish (as you have unfortunately found out.)

If yours is an albino that's a major giveaway - also, if he's got pretty 'buggy' eyes or a broad waist, then he's probably a clawed frog.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Someone's sold you the Brooklyn Bridge, Freekygeeky...
> 
> The "dwarf frogs" you see in pet shops ARE almost always the Xenopus African Clawed Frogs, they DO get bigger if they live long enough, and they DO eat your fish (as you have unfortunately found out.)
> 
> If yours is an albino that's a major giveaway - also, if he's got pretty 'buggy' eyes or a broad waist, then he's probably a clawed frog.


he isnt a clawed :'( he cant be :'( 


its pone of these

Meet my Frogs : African Dwarf Frogs


thats from goolgle. but here is mine, crap pic but hey


http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/freekygeeky/mrfroggy.jpg?t=1192186984


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

thats the same thing gina....


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

regardless of them being sold in fish shops they will still eat anythign that can fit in their mouths and have a go at the things that can't.

Sami has one, it's in a tank on it's own, always will be and always has been. It's the only way to keep them.

Mason


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok well people seem a little touchy today. i brought him from a fish sohop neear me, all 3 nera me had them, and the one where i got him, they had them with many other fish and stuff in there ''ready made'' set ups, he aint gonna eat a fish cos he is liek half the size.... hmm never mind.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/pn3_clawed_frog_t.jpg

http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/timdwrffrog2.jpg



''They can be housed with small catfish, environmental conditions and habitat size permitting, such as corydoras or otinciclus. Peaceful, community tetras like the neon, cardinal, or glowlight tetras are fine, again circumstances permitting. Guppies, platies, or swordtails are good tankmates as well. These frogs are docile enough to be housed with some small crustateons, like cherry shrimp, and, circumstances permitting, Singapore Flower Shrimp or Amano Shrimp are possible. Avoid ghost shrimp as they can cause bodily harm to the frogs. Small apple snails, such as P. brigesii, also known as Mystery Snails, are ok.''

maybe mines just mean.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

but thats just 1 website that says that, from everything else ive ever read it says they can be housed with fish etc whilst very small, but as they grow they will try and take on more and more fish which seems to be what is happening with yours. pet shops always have them in with other things ,but that doesnt mean it works in the long term


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

First thing to do is confirm the species... Does your frog have webbed front feet? Yes = Dwarf, No = Clawed.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yes he does  look at his flat head flat eyes, no bludgy ugly fat eyes, that clawed ones have lol


http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/freekygeeky/mrfroggy.jpg?t=1192223928


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

thats an african dwarf frog, (_Hymenochirus boettgeri_), a whole different species as you can see in latin name. they barely get to an inch. freeky geeky? what fish do you have, because i'd be more worried about them eating him, they only grow to the lenghth of about a thumbnail. somebody pardon me if i'm wrong


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> thats an african dwarf frog, (_Hymenochirus boettgeri_), a whole different species as you can see in latin name. they barely get to an inch. freeky geeky? what fish do you have, because i'd be more worried about them eating him, they only grow to the lenghth of about a thumbnail. somebody pardon me if i'm wrong


€



thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol i knew itt!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: : victory:
only little fish  neons, minnows etc.. all the same size.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they are going to eat whatever they can stuff in their mouths reguardless of size...it's a frog thing....


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> they are going to eat whatever they can stuff in their mouths reguardless of size...it's a frog thing....


yh but i dint know anyone hued get 3/4 of an inch fish to go in a tank.
o yh, of course. freeky geeky :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Does he have webbed front feet? If he has webbed front and back, then he is a ADF and not a ACF


----------



## a.m.phibian (Apr 2, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> he isnt a clawed :'( he cant be :'(
> 
> 
> its pone of these
> ...


 
Can I just say that the information given on the Hymenochirus page is potentially fatal....NEVER keep this frog at the 84f mark, they are not tolerent of high temperatures and will in time perish. It annoys me when people post information on the internet that any beginner can read with wrong information, some people don't do their homework and quite frankly don't have the experience to be able to tell everyone how a certain species should be maintained. The frogs you have are Hymenochirus, and would pose only a threat to the smallest of fish. What you should be aware of is that many carry the Chytrid disease that is threatening the worlds population of amphibians, and as a disease that can be airborne...be very careful introducing these to a household containing other amphibians. Hope this is of help FreekyGeeky.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you!! didnt actually read that care sheet but yea, thank you!!


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 4, 2006)

we also have 1 of these in our tank with guppies and mollies and the only fish it eats are the young but then this is what it was brought for


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol fair enough, thats will be good for us too i guess


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I keep a couple of these in with my fancy coldwater fish.
The water is to warm for them in a tropical tank and they will take bites out of small fish.

Maddie


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry, but freekygeeky is right. These frogs are entirely different to the clawed frogs you lot mention - i have kept both. Never had a problem with the smaller dwarf ones, but the clawed ones have eaten fish before. 

I have never known the smaller ones to be agressive, so i cant help - but i at least know which type of frog you mean. Often they are labbelled 'Aquatic Frog'.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

The labelling is why I learnt the webbed-feet-or-not thing, it's the only way to be sure when buying them from a shop.
I too have kept both, Xenopus (the big ones) can and do eat fish. The only time I've known the little ones to try is when they've not been getting enough food themselves.
I found a piece of black tubing worked well - stick it in the tank and 'deliver' bloodworm to the bottom without the fish spotting it!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe clever!!!


Ally said:


> The labelling is why I learnt the webbed-feet-or-not thing, it's the only way to be sure when buying them from a shop.
> I too have kept both, Xenopus (the big ones) can and do eat fish. The only time I've known the little ones to try is when they've not been getting enough food themselves.
> I found a piece of black tubing worked well - stick it in the tank and 'deliver' bloodworm to the bottom without the fish spotting it!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

It works well for a lot of shy bottom feeders, they soon learn what it means too and appear pretty quick when the tube is in the tank.


----------



## frogsandfrocs (Mar 14, 2008)

*dwarf frog or evil killing machine*

is it a Xenopus?? Kill it. Quick. before it multiplies. make a trap- coke bottle with inverted top- funnel trap- baited with raw liver or red meat and stick it in the freezer for aslow and 'painless' death.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

frogsandfrocs said:


> is it a Xenopus?? Kill it. Quick. before it multiplies. make a trap- coke bottle with inverted top- funnel trap- baited with raw liver or red meat and stick it in the freezer for aslow and 'painless' death.


At least try and say something sensible on your first post frogsandfrocs.
Xenopus are great frogs to keep, especially for beginners - and no frog deserves the kind of treatment you prescribe pest or no pest.


----------



## frogsandfrocs (Mar 14, 2008)

*Dwarf Frog*

these frogs- four or five black toe nails on their hind feet? Laevis would have three and X. tropicalis four. Tropicalis never grown very big- rarely longer than 4cm. X. laevis will grow up to 15cm- and will consequently have a bigger mouth to fit in bigger PREY!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i've never had any trouble with my dwarf frog attacking my fish i do feed him blood worm don't know if that helps.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I had this problem a few years ago, to the extent that it killed off my entire tank. It seemed to happen overnight aswell, as they were all in great health one day, then dead the next..


----------



## Fudge Gecko (May 15, 2006)

I am despairing at people in this thread! What is wrong with everyone?!?! Freeky already knows what type of frog she has. i.e. NOT xenopus laevis!!! 

I used to have some and to be honest they kept to themselves, but didn't live long. I think you must just have a particularly aggressive one! (Maybe a maturing male or something?!) Hope he calms down so you don't have to get rid of him!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Fudge Gecko said:


> I am despairing at people in this thread! What is wrong with everyone?!?! Freeky already knows what type of frog she has. i.e. NOT xenopus laevis!!!
> 
> I used to have some and to be honest they kept to themselves, but didn't live long. I think you must just have a particularly aggressive one! (Maybe a maturing male or something?!) Hope he calms down so you don't have to get rid of him!



thank you!!

he died the day before hamm


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Most frogs that are sold within fish stores are aggressive with fish after they hit a certain size. We had an albino frog in with ours and it started getting big and attacking everything. It died soon after too.


----------



## Dan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

I had some of those little albino frogs with claws, my gf got them me and red bellied newt, they lived together but they would attack the newt at any oportunity the little buggers, the newt died after it escaped but the frogs lived for years and years.
But yes they were very aggresive and i wouldnt think you could keep them with anything cos they will attack it.


----------

